# Thank you again LazerSteve



## Joeforbes (Sep 12, 2011)

I ordered some melting dishes from LazerSteve's website - http://goldrecovery.us/- last Thursday and received them in the mail today. He went out of his way to ship them the next day for me because I needed to get them as soon as possible. 

I just wanted to let everyone know of yet another one of my positive experiences with buying from Steve, and say thank you for the great customer service!


----------



## Geo (Sep 12, 2011)

i ordered three dishes the last time and it only took a few days. id recommend steves website to shop from.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I try to ship twice a week when possible.

There are times when I'm waiting for new items that orders are delayed. When an order is delayed I try to send out a bonus item for my customers patience. 

Thank you all for shopping at my site.

Steve


----------



## golden-puncture (Jun 30, 2018)

hey steve. no body is replying. so i decided to get in touch with you as i think you are king of pgm recycling. i have few questions about pgmz, even its not exact post, 1 can i use borax to neutrelise acid before using zinc to reduce amount of zinc? 2 can i use aluminium instead of zinc? thanks in advance


----------

